# Estrar ou estrumar



## manxo

Bom dia. Em português (e em galego) estrar ou estrumar significa deitar no chão da corte do gado vegetais apanhados no monte que constituem uma espécie de cama para os animais. Como se diz em espanhol esta acção? Muito obrigado


----------



## pfaa09

*Estrumar* significa fertilizar a terra para que esta fique mais rica para a plantação.
Acho estranho alguém deitar o gado por cima de estrume.


----------



## Carfer

Também acho, visto que o 'estrume' é sempre matéria orgânica em decomposição. Já '_estrar_' poderia ser, uma vez que o significado é realmente o de espalhar palha sobre o estrume, que é (ou era, isso já não sei) uma prática corrente, sobretudo nas pocilgas.


----------



## manxo

Bem, vejo que estrar e estrumar, que em galego são sinônimas, em português não são. Refiro-me só a estrar, deitar material vegetal na corte do gado; como é que se diz em espanhol? Alguém sabe?


----------



## jazyk

Parece que não há um termo único: Tradução de estrar no Dicionário Infopédia de Português Espanhol


----------



## zema

No consta en el DRAE con esa acepción pero, según veo en Google, en algunas zonas de España (Asturias, León, Galicia?) utilizan _“mullir”_ con ese sentido: mullir la cuadra, mullir la cama de los animales, mullir el ganado.

El DRAE sí reconoce _“mullida”_:

*mullida*.
Del part. de _mullir_1.

1. f. Montón de rozo, juncos, paja, etc., que suele haber en los corrales para la cama del ganado.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## metaphrastes

manxo said:


> Em português (e em galego) estrar ou estrumar significa deitar no chão da corte do gado vegetais apanhados no monte que constituem uma espécie de cama para os animais


Nunca ouvi o verbo _estrar_, mas sim a locução _fazer a cama ao gado_, isto é, espalhar palha, ou folhas secas, ou mato fino, sobre o chão dum curral, que vai servir de cama ao gado. Esta _cama, _por sua vez, irá absorver a humidade da urina e das fezes, que os animais de gado fazem onde calhar e não num canto à parte, como os gatos. Este material vegetal tem de ser sobreposto, diariamente, de modo a absorver os humores ácidos dos excrementos do gado e não permitir afecções nos cascos, que são as partes que entram em maior contacto com esta camada de excrementos e resíduos vegetais. Forma-se a pouco e pouco uma camada compacta destes resíduos, com alto grau de acidez. Quando a adição de mais palha não controla mais a humidade dos resíduos e o gado começa a chapinhar com as patas no estrume ácido e lodoso, a _cama _já se tornou insalubre e tem de ser removida a enxada ou gadanho (farpão, ancinho de dentes longos, fortes e afastados), e amontoada numa _parga _onde vai ser curtida, ou passar por um processo de fermentação aeróbica ou anaeróbica, consoante o método adoptado: a parga bem calcada e húmida passa por fermentação anaeróbica, sem oxigénio, e se a parga estiver seca e solta, a fermentação é aeróbica, com oxigénio, e dizem alguns especialistas resultar num estrume de melhor qualidade. Em todo o caso, esta fermentação produz calor e gases, mas no fim o estrume está decomposto e com aspecto de terra negra, com teor reduzido de acidez e apto para adubar mesmo plantas tenras com pés de alface, sem as queimar.

É essencial para o estrume tanto a ureia e demais substâncias da urina e fezes do gado, como o material lenhoso (com celulose) da palha, folhas e matos - e este é um processo antiquíssimo de reciclagem de resíduos naturais, e que comprovadamente produz frutos e legumes mais saborosos e saudáveis do que aqueles adubados com produtos químicos.

Dizem os linguistas que tudo aquilo que faz parte da realidade diária de um povo tem um termo específico desde os primórdios da língua. Assim, uma nação dedicada à pastorícia terá desde o começo vocábulos para tudo o que tem que ver com gado; uma nação piscatória, para a pesca; e assim por diante.

Por isso, não me admira que o português tenha uma palavra específica para _fazer a cama ao gado_, ainda que não conhecesse o termo. É coisa que se faz por cá há uns milhares d'anos.


----------



## manxo

Fico muito obrigado com todos. Mrtaphrastes, fizeste uma descrição exacta dos labores que se realizavam há não muitos anos em todas as aldeias da minha terra. Jazyck, o teu intento clarejou o panorama. Zema, diste en el clavo. Efectivamente, de algún lugar de mis recuerdos puedo rescatar esa palabra absolutamente olvidada.


----------



## metaphrastes

@manxo: por acaso, pesquisei um pouco a etimologia de _estrume, estrumar _e cognatos, e, embora não tenha achado o verbo _estrar,_ descobri algumas relações surpreendentes e interessantíssimas. Veja os seguintes verbetes:​

do "Dicionário Etimológico da Língua Portuguêsa", de Antenor Nascentes, 1955. Há a variante _estrame_, que é mais próxima do étimo latino _stramen_:







Note-se que o sentido original de _estrume _é o da cama de erva (ou palha) que se estende para os animais, e não os excrementos, fermentados ou não. É este o sentido que o Houaiss dá a _estrame: espécie de esteira de palha usada como leito, do lat. _stramen, inis, _'cama de palha'. _Já para _estrume, _o Houaiss dá apenas o sentido mais recente.

do "Novo Diccionario Critico & Etymologico da Lingua Portugueza", por Francisco Solano Constancio, de 1836, que são de longe bem mais reveladores que os de Antenor Nascentes, não só em relação à etimologia como ao sentido que então se dava a _estrumar_:


O interessante é que o sentido principal dado a _estrumar _é o de _estender ou espalhar a palha como cama para o gado_, e não o de fertilizar as terras com o subproduto desta cama vegetal. É o mesmo sentido que em galego dão ainda hoje para _estrar _e _estrumar, _pelo que percebi - sentido que se tornou obsoleto, em português.​
e da variante _estrame:_


O sentido aqui é antes o de _esteira, cama de palha ou vime estendida no chão, _pelo elemento comum de _estender (palha) no chão! _Donde são cognatos _estrume, estrumar, esteira, estrado, estrada_, todos com raiz no verbo latino _sterno, sternere (estender, espalhar)._​


----------



## metaphrastes

Mas há além disso termos cognatos também em inglês, com raiz germânica e indo-europeia. Veja-se a etimologia de _straw _enquanto nome, com o sentido de _palha_, e enquanto adjectivo, com o sentido de _ter cor amarelo-pálida:




_
Aqui já se encontra, desde a raiz proto-indo-europeia _sterh-_, a ideia de _estender, espalhar, esticar.
_
O mais interessante é que _straw _pode ser também verbo, com o sentido arcaico de _espalhar_, ou o de _recobrir com palha, _que é exactamente o sentido que dão na Galiza a _estrar _ou _estrumar:


 

 _

Donde o _estrar _que ainda usam na Galiza é uma verdadeira relíquia da nossa proto-história - estimem-na bem!


----------



## manxo

Que interessante este trabalho de investigação é! Parabéns e muito obrigado pelo teu (ou devo dizer seu? Enleio-me com o tratamento em português) interesse. A parte que explica a etimologia é muito completa; o feito de que temporãmente tivesse o mesmo significado que em galego non me causa estranheza porque, ao fim e ao cabo, foram muito tempo uma mesma língua. Surpreendeu-me a semelhança com o inglês. Nunca pensei que strew fosse cognato de estrar. O mundo é um lenço.


----------



## Ari RT

Um lenço, e dos pequenos. No nordeste do Brasil, ao adubo de origem animal chamamos "cama de galinha", "cama de gado".
Mas "estrume", como aponta metaphrastes, perdeu o significado original e hoje se entende simplesmente como excremento.


----------



## Vanda

Ari RT said:


> Um lenço, e dos pequenos. No nordeste do Brasil, ao adubo de origem animal chamamos "cama de galinha", "cama de gado".
> Mas "estrume", como aponta metaphrastes, perdeu o significado original e hoje se entende simplesmente como excremento.


 A não ser quando estamos falando dos nossos políticos.


----------



## manxo

Fica claro. O galego guardou maioritariamente o significado primitivo, mas o português perdeu-o absolutamente. Digo “maioritariamente” porque há zonas de Galiza nas que estrume, ademais de ser o conjunto de vegetais que se deitam na corte do gado, suporta também um significado idêntico ao português.
Muito obrigado pelas vossas (ou suas?) intervenções.

Moderação 





> As respostas ao uso de vossos ou suas foram movidas para este fio
> Seu / Vosso (Quando usar?)


----------

